# Wicking material, dessert coils and ZeusX RTA



## XsCode (12/7/20)

I have a million questions.

OK not a million but some. Quick history - started vaping mid Apr this year, loved it - dropped a 40 a day habit and won't look back. Things escalated quickly - Nord, Nord2, and yesterday got my ZeusX RTA and GEN mod.

*Wicking:*
I decided to redo my wicking as by this aft it was flavourless (had used whatever came with the RTA yesterday and initially it was quite good). Had a disastrous try with CRAZY spitback (not enough cotton I understand) and now the second try is a-bloody-mazing! I suspect it might be A-better wicking and B-better material used? I used the one on the bottom left in the picture, I have no idea what it is (got it as a gift from a friend) - question is which of my options below would the veterans recommend: (Dual coils in the deck)



(Yeah I got the Vandy Vapes as I was concerned about how much to use at purchase, the GeekVape YTube videos sorted me out now)


*Coils:*
I love my dessert flavours - by this aft my coils was a black mess (sugars, I know) and I had to clean them. I've used the Claptons that came with the tank - measured 2.5mm. Is this coil the recommended for desserts - I suspect it might not be ? 

I have spare 3mm Claptons but want to start building my own coils so your recommendations would decide - the wire.


*RTA:*
1 - When removing my deck from the tank this aft I noticed my wicking burnt in two spots on the sides of the build which looks like it could have been in contact with the inner tank wall. I'm a bit lost if that was the reason (and why if it was) or just something else. Unfortunately I did not take a picture. 

I tested 80 watts a few times yesterday but my vaping was between 60 and 70 watts... Why the burnt spots I wonder?


2 - I've seen on the forum people are talking about tanks for desserts - why would some be better I'm confused.


Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (12/7/20)

XsCode said:


> I have a million questions.
> 
> OK not a million but some. Quick history - started vaping mid Apr this year, loved it - dropped a 40 a day habit and won't look back. Things escalated quickly - Nord, Nord2, and yesterday got my ZeusX RTA and GEN mod.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same setup (gen with Zeus x RTA),I'm using alien coils from nemesis,0.23ohms,50w to 55w maximum,and I use the firebolt cotton with the shoelace thingy,it fits perfectly and have no problems whatsoever,after rewicking I usually start at 40w and work my way up abit,this is the best setup for me until I get the Zeus x mesh tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## XsCode (12/7/20)

Nice, I wanted Firebolt but it was out of stock at the time. I'll shop around for it for sure.

Do you still have to comb out the ends with it? The amount of combing is still hit and miss for me being new to the deck. If I may ask, why move to the mesh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/7/20)

XsCode said:


> Nice, I wanted Firebolt but it was out of stock at the time. I'll shop around for it for sure.
> 
> Do you still have to comb out the ends with it? The amount of combing is still hit and miss for me being new to the deck. If I may ask, why move to the mesh?


Any cotton shines in the Zeus Range.
I'm not using mine now ,but maybe someone could give you advice on coil height etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (12/7/20)

XsCode said:


> I have a million questions.
> 
> OK not a million but some. Quick history - started vaping mid Apr this year, loved it - dropped a 40 a day habit and won't look back. Things escalated quickly - Nord, Nord2, and yesterday got my ZeusX RTA and GEN mod.
> 
> ...


Pics would make us understand your question better. The base can unscrew from the tank without spillage so also check now and then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XsCode (13/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Pics would make us understand your question better. The base can unscrew from the tank without spillage so also check now and then.




The coils are still in the same place atm, just new wicking, should it happen again I will remember, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/7/20)

I find that any coils, claptons, aliens, multi wire builds all tend to gunk up unless you are at very high watts. 
My favorite desert is a Banana custard. The coils that seem to work very well with that juice are either a 24awg cotton bacon comp wire(n70) or the same in 26 awg. I twist them and sometimes space them on the install. These work very well and don't gunk up badly. Really easy to clean. I can get away with around 30W and still get great flavour. Don't ask about the wicking, I cocked that one up a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## XsCode (11/8/20)

Stranger said:


> I find that any coils, claptons, aliens, multi wire builds all tend to gunk up unless you are at very high watts.
> My favorite desert is a Banana custard. The coils that seem to work very well with that juice are either a 24awg cotton bacon comp wire(n70) or the same in 26 awg. I twist them and sometimes space them on the install. These work very well and don't gunk up badly. Really easy to clean. I can get away with around 30W and still get great flavour. Don't ask about the wicking, I cocked that one up a bit.



Thank you kindly for this information. I've just made my very first coils, used your cotton bacon comp suggestion and am getting great flavour with my dessert juice! (even untwisted) Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

